# Philip Schaff, History of the Christian Church, Volume 1



## Christusregnat

I'm interested in feedback on content, grammar, etc.:

4shared.com - document sharing - download Philip Schaff?s History of Christendom Vol1 - merge doc 6.27.09.doc

Cheers,


----------



## Christusregnat

bump ditty bump...


----------



## brianeschen

Thanks, it was a good read. I had remembered reading some not too favorable things about Schaff in Crossed Fingers by North. It was helpful to see where he was coming from and also that his brighter spots were pointed out.

A couple of suggestions:
1) It would be helpful to have headings on the various sections to help keep things straight.
2) One gets the impression when reading this that his problems were confined mainly to Schaff and liberal "scholars." Did these views have an impact on the church at large? Did those false views do any damage outside of Schaff and his liberal buddies? Do we suffer from these maladies today? That may not have been the intent of paper, but I found myself wondering if we have the same problems today. Is there an application in our time?
3) In the last paragraph (the "lessons learned" section) you make reference to the blessing of a strong confessional background. I believe that Schaff was under the oversight of the Presbyterian Church at that time (I got this from my read of North's book). The Presbyterian Church at that time was a church that held to the Westminster Standards, but it was the lack of enforcement which became the problem, not the lack of the standards.
4) Since Schaff was (at least in name) Presbyterian, would citations of the Westminster Standards be in order?

Thanks again. It was very enjoyable to read. I am glad you took the time to interact with the book.


----------



## Wayne

The Rev. Dr. J. J. Janeway critiqued both Schaf and his cohort, Nevin, in one or two treatises published late in Janeway's life. I don't have access to them here, but perhaps tomorrow can supply some relevant quote.

I also seem to remember that there may have been some critiques of Schaf in the Naphtali Press Anthology series. Ask Chris Coldwell about that and see he can point to anything specific.


----------



## Christusregnat

bump.


----------

